# Help ICD-9 for Mild Duodenal Erythema



## roman2483 (Jan 16, 2012)

What is the ICD-9 code for this diagnosis Mild duodenal erythema? thanks


----------



## coachlang3 (Jan 16, 2012)

duodenitis-535.60


----------



## roman2483 (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks coach


----------



## coachlang3 (Jan 16, 2012)

welcome


----------

